# Filtro "T-bass" para bafles abiertos



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

. . . A quien corresponda  . . . No me pregunten porque no lo armé ni probé , lo encontré por ahí , es un filtro T para bajos en bafles abiertos y lo subo porque a alguien podría interesarle probarlo y/o experimentar con él 

Supongo que es para "instrumento bajo eléctrico" por lo del bafle abierto 

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...auto&tl=es&u=http://gmweb2.net/new_page_1.htm

http://gmweb2.net/new_page_1.htm

Saludos !


----------

